# Violet the pig dies on Walking Dead...



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

So, I understand the problem with maybe going to a library and getting books on vet care for animals, with all the zombies hanging around. You would think, tho, that if they can get batteries for flashlights for reading comics all night, and I-pods so Rick can listen to music while hoeing the garden, they would find a way to take better care of their animals. I mean, they somehow found the old guy a leg that fits pretty good. 

Another thing this show never seems to address, except for Daryl's great tracking and hunting skills, is the kinds of skills you want people to have if you are trying to build a community. They have a 'farmer', but he doesn't know how to care for the pig if it gets sick? And the story hour that includes a lesson on cutting and slashing with a knife.

I do like this show, but sometimes I just have to rant about the things it doesn't do!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I rant about the show often.
But then I realize that if they had gotten a shiny new RV to replace the 1970's heap that the plot wouldn't have moved along as smoothly.

I wonder if they are going to try to tie the illness of the pig to the death of the boy...?
Maybe?
I cannot think of any other reason to add the death of the pig in.

And the class on weaponry is great, I think.
If what'shisname doesn't want the kids to learn about their new reality, then it is someone else's responsibility to teach them.

I was just pleased to see the FINALLY doing something with all of that ground. I had been waiting for a garden all last season.
If done properly, that prison could be quite the thriving venture.


----------



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

lol no need to get upset over the loss of the pig...its not real...


----------



## SupermansBabe (Aug 29, 2013)

Thinking that as easily as diseases mutate and jump from swine to humans, we might be in for a pandemic. Look how close the zombies are to the pig. 

Pigs can be extremely dangerous, a zombie pig???


----------



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

and remember, that kid that died in the shower,, at the beginning of the show. he was thanking daryl for killing and bringing home a deer to eat.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes because it's not as if they have a veterinarian with them.... oh wait.

I'm betting on hog cholera.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Wait .isn't the old man with the one leg.... a vet of animals..?? Now how can you survive if you get bit and then chop off your leg...??? I know TV...and would the wild meat be contaminated too ?? and..would the salvia from the zombies contain the disease too...I know TV..I watch it too..but each week afterwards I say..It's the same old stuff week to week...but we still watch. Guess we can be entertained pretty easily ??


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I watch it more now for the human interaction- I started watching it for the fact that it was zombies- but I love the way the characters are evolving and changing... not so much for logistics- I guess I am easily entertained.. I love Sleepy Hollow, Grimm, Breaking Bad, True Blood, The Blacklist, Big Love...

I do data entry and have 2 monitors so I watch it and listen to it- while doing my work


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

My first thought about the sick pig was, Herschel's a vet why didn't he check on the pig?

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a theory about the kid dying. If a person has had the chicken pox, they have the virus for shingles in their system. Some people get shingles, some don't. The kid looked like he might not have had the greatest immune system to begin with, and something triggered the virus, made him sick to the point of death.

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the pig dying, the kid getting sick/dying and the water are all connected. They showed the water so much during the show. I really enjoy this show. It may not be true to life but it does make you think of what you may do in that situation.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I think the pig was supposed to be tied to the boy too. And I thought the vet was the other old guy? I forgot which was which!! They cut his leg off to keep the zombie 'bug' from getting up his leg into the rest of him... which doesn't jive with the "everyone carries it" thing Rick was told by the CBC all that well, but TV science, I guess.

They mentioned growing vegetables way last season(saw it in a "Walking Dead for dummies" type video. Perhaps they needed seeds and tools? Batteries might be a lot more common to find in every store, seeds maybe not.

One thing that bugs me a LOT is how the people stab zombies through the fenceline. They keep grabbing the fence and then stabbing through. Fingers through the fence... where zombies can bite them. You don't put your fingers through the wire. Ask any large primate keeper to show you how many fingers they're missing.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Did anyone else notice that Daryl licked his fingers before and AFTER he shook hands with that sick kid??


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

rkintn said:


> Did anyone else notice that Daryl licked his fingers before and AFTER he shook hands with that sick kid??


Not until you mentioned it. 
I resisted watching this show the first season, but got hooked the second. I don't even watch TV, except this show.


----------



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

Wolfy-hound said:


> I think the pig was supposed to be tied to the boy too. And I thought the vet was the other old guy? I forgot which was which!! They cut his leg off to keep the zombie 'bug' from getting up his leg into the rest of him... which doesn't jive with the "everyone carries it" thing Rick was told by the CBC all that well, but TV science, I guess.
> 
> They mentioned growing vegetables way last season(saw it in a "Walking Dead for dummies" type video. Perhaps they needed seeds and tools? Batteries might be a lot more common to find in every store, seeds maybe not.
> 
> One thing that bugs me a LOT is how the people stab zombies through the fenceline. They keep grabbing the fence and then stabbing through. Fingers through the fence... where zombies can bite them. You don't put your fingers through the wire. Ask any large primate keeper to show you how many fingers they're missing.



your slightly confused... everyone carries the virus that turns you, after you die.. but its kinda like the zombies carry a second virus, that burns you up with fever, and kills you.. zombies don't actually turn you, just kill you... you turn on your own.... that part of the virus was blocked by hacking off the vets leg..


----------



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

and the best theory I have heard it.. what killed the pig.. and dorky kid, is some sort of (non zombie virus) like Spanish influenza.. and with dirty environment, no health care, ect. it could run rampant...


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

oh wow... I had just thought the pig dying was just an analogy to the death of that woman that Rick found. y'know... "dying everywhere, when does it end?" sort of thing. So, there could be disease as a new threat.

Also, Herschel (is that old dude with the leg's name?) was a vet? I thought he was a human doctor - guess I didn't pay much attention when he was introduced.

Cleanliness is a big issue, I'm sure, so disease would have a good chance to get a foothold very quickly. The booze that fell over would actually be very useful for cleaning wounds, but it doesn't look like they go after that stuff.

They are in rural Georgia, I'd bet there are a lot of co-ops, feed stores, etc., with all the seeds and tools they need for the garden. Batteries, too. hmmm... just realized there were a lot of books in that prison library. 

The loss of the pig could actually be a big deal, since food and securing future food , esp. fats & proteins, would be important. 

Geez, a person could really get deep into this! :runforhills:


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought maybe it was some sort of mutation, like flu/avian flu/swine flu. Second wave of the virus to wipe out even more people and now animals too.


----------



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah.. hershal was a vet.. that was the funny thing when carl(rick son) was shot.. there was a remark about anatomy was close enough... that was one remark the producers make about this season. was new, different threats.... like first season, it was the walkers that were the threat, second season it was other living ppl.(governor) this season will be a new threat added to the mix.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

First, NOOOOO not Daryl!!!
Second, I'm surprised I got as close as I did. I haven't been watching much.

A new flu type bug would be a new thing... and when they're finally fighting off the last zombies in the prison, all sick with the new flu bug, THEN mad-one-eyed Governor shows back up?? 

Promises to be a twisty season at any rate.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I noticed Daryl licked his fingers shook his hand and then licked them again- I am pretty sure as well - that Daryl is crucial to ratings- they kill him off- and they loose the fangirl base- which IS ENOURMOUS (for emphasis not screaming)
I know for one- I would not watch with out Pookie


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I thought Herschel was a vet too but a Horse vet. Maybe he didn't know enough about pigs.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hershel had cows and chickens-

and walkers in the barn


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I love this show and we never miss it - it's the only TV I watch. But it bugs me because the women all look well groomed - how are they plucking their eyebrows and styling their hair? Why do their clothes fit so well?

And the grass around the prison is always cut. Our pasture looks like something out of the Walking Dead if we don't cut it every two months (no grazing animals).


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I love this show and we never miss it - it's the only TV I watch. But it bugs me because the women all look well groomed - how are they plucking their eyebrows and styling their hair? Why do their clothes fit so well?
> 
> And the grass around the prison is always cut. Our pasture looks like something out of the Walking Dead if we don't cut it every two months (no grazing animals).


Not just the women, the men too! Rick's curls and Daryl's flatironed hair LOL They should all start looking pretty raggedy. Even if they were finding stores full of clothes, none of it would be in great shape from sitting on the shelves for so long. Think mold and dry rot, maybe.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Violet wasn't the only pig that was sick. Remember the wacky girl in the timber that met Rick? She was after a boar that looked like it was dying, too.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

How about this theory...

All of those walkers killed everywhere and all over the place with their infected guts and blood just spilling out all over the place. What has it been doing to the environment and the water supply? 

They do not have to be killed in a creek, river or lake for whatever nasties they contain to make it into the creeks, rivers and lakes. The rain will eventually wash the nasties into the water and then people and animals drink from that.

Just a theory...

TRellis


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I love this show and we never miss it - it's the only TV I watch. But it bugs me because the women all look well groomed - how are they plucking their eyebrows and styling their hair? Why do their clothes fit so well?
> 
> And the grass around the prison is always cut. Our pasture looks like something out of the Walking Dead if we don't cut it every two months (no grazing animals).


It's not unreasonable to believe the women have hairbrushes, combs, tweezers, etc. with them. My bug out bag has all that and nail file, clippers, toothbrush, ponytail holders and barrettes. Not for fashion, for practicality. I have long hair, have to keep it out of my face somehow. I think the ones with curls in their hair it's natural, or supposed to be.

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Honey Berry said:


> Violet wasn't the only pig that was sick. Remember the wacky girl in the timber that met Rick? She was after a boar that looked like it was dying, too.


I thought the boar was caught in one of Rick's snares?

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I'm with those of y'all who think the deer meat, Violet and dead boar in the woods has something to do with the kid dying. I'm sure that somehow the animals are now infected and consuming them will cause another wave of zombies. 

And while I like Daryl I take real issue with his hair. He clearly looks like a wild bushman. I don't get his hair-do ... even if he was once a Prada model and his real name is Norman. I don't like the hair.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

mmmm I love Daryl's hair LOL


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I liked his first season 'do much much better lol


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

I thought it looked like he hadn't washed it in over a week.

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I like Daryl, but I hate that flatironed look. Looks silly IMO.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

oh I think it looks like mine would in a ZA- totally flat and stringy and greasy- flat iron ain't got nothin on my hair by day 3 of no shampoo!

but- I also have the biggest fangirl crush on Daryl- he does no wrong in my world
I was confused by the people during season 1 and 2 hating Carl- he was just a kid- they really reamed him for his actions


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Daryl makes me want to learn how to use a crossbow.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Honey Berry said:


> Violet wasn't the only pig that was sick. Remember the wacky girl in the timber that met Rick? She was after a boar that looked like it was dying, too.


Aw man! I feel like I'm slipping up on WD... I never put the sick boar and sick violet together. Now I know why there was no mention of Rick bringing home a boar to butcher. Duh...

My question is: With all the stickin' of walkers through the fence on a daily basis, and there's always more walkers to step up to the fence ( mention was made of more and more walkers all the time)... How do they go out and clean up the fenceline pile up - which is not shown or addressed. 

Along with the comments on improbably hygiene and hairdo's, neat clothes, etc... I saw a FB ad photo of Rick and Glenn hiding behind two large refuse containers that had pristine liners ( trash bags) in each. I started laughing.... "Like there's a truck coming on a regular pick up day during a ZA...and really, like there's trashbags available after so many months? Maybe the photo was supposed to be in Woodbury..IDK? You know I think the clothes worn by those on the ship in _The Matrix_ were a bit more realistic... crude, stretched out, primitive hand knitted sweaters, rougher linen textiles, plus the mens shaved heads for simplicity. LOL I don't connect sick hogs, but I think about clothes and hair... wow.

This is the only television show I make sure to never miss each week. It's my reality break/fun fix/vice? Don't drink, don't smoke...do watch WD. I don't have a fangirl crush on Daryl, but I do like his backwoods skills, I don't like his character getting all soft and "pookie". That's a distraction, and a dumbing down to the "everything's just fine" Woodbury sheep. I might watch Ducks, maybe Gold Rush ( growing tired of it though), Used to watch Dual Survivor and Survivorman. Won't miss WD as long as family stuff isn't a conflict. It is after all just a television show out of a comic book...and don't be hatin' on me for that comment. LOL


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

The girl in the woods said that she was trying to bring the boar back to her camp alive because her husband wouldn't eat it if it was dead.

Daryl needs a shampoo and a haircut!!


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't care about Darryl's hair. But I looooove Rick's hair....


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

It was funny how Michonne gave Rick the razor and said- Your face is losing the war -


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have never seen this show, but could I please ask people to not put what has happened in a show (or a sporting event) in their title? Some people record shows to watch later, and if I had recorded this to watch later the title would have spoiled it for us.

Not a super big thing just maybe next time......


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I don't mind them looking well groomed now that they are living the prison with access to water. How many stores have they looted so far? Every supermarket probably would have plenty of shampoo and toiletries available to use. They don't need to knit their own clothing, the stacks of clothing won't dry rot in a few months/years. Think of all the clothing that's just fine in Army surplus stores after all. Some things will deteriote, some places will get mold and mildew, but I'd think most would be quite usable for years.

I think if they have to remove dead walkers, they can just attract the fence walkers around to one side, then run out and drag off walkers, or toss them into trucks and drive them away to dump. Walkers don't seem very bright, and they're always attracting them to another place with some noise and movement. Otherwise, they just rot, and most look half-rotted already.

I think that eventually the zombies would rot all the way down, and become "non-viable" as moving creatures. The idea that all people who die turn into walkers means there's actually a possible never-ending supply, as long as humans aren't extinct, new humans can die of anything and become a walker and infect the other humans who haven't figured out all dead people can become walkers yet.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Wolfy-hound said:


> I don't mind them looking well groomed now that they are living the prison with access to water. How many stores have they looted so far? Every supermarket probably would have plenty of shampoo and toiletries available to use. They don't need to knit their own clothing, the stacks of clothing won't dry rot in a few months/years. Think of all the clothing that's just fine in Army surplus stores after all. Some things will deteriote, some places will get mold and mildew, but I'd think most would be quite usable for years.
> 
> I think if they have to remove dead walkers, they can just attract the fence walkers around to one side, then run out and drag off walkers, or toss them into trucks and drive them away to dump. Walkers don't seem very bright, and they're always attracting them to another place with some noise and movement. Otherwise, they just rot, and most look half-rotted already.
> 
> I think that eventually the zombies would rot all the way down, and become "non-viable" as moving creatures. The idea that all people who die turn into walkers means there's actually a possible never-ending supply, as long as humans aren't extinct, new humans can die of anything and become a walker and infect the other humans who haven't figured out all dead people can become walkers yet.


I actually think that without the climate control in buildings (heat/air) and the possibility of damaged roofs etc, the clothing wouldn't be quite as plentiful as one would imagine. Although, I think they could certainly gather up huge quantities and take measures to make them last. 

There are so many variables for so many things, I think just about any scenario anyone could imagine might be possible


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just wish they would learn some tactics for dealing with walkers,instead of just running around willy nilly.

Also,how about some decent biteproof clothing...you know,to stop the walkers from BITING YOU!!!

And some decent weapons...

Lordy,don't get me started:grin:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would think the riot gear in the prison would help with not being bitten at least better than normal clothes- right?

I was shocked that rick had power- it has been what over a year- I am amazed there are batteries to be found anywhere!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Homesteader said:


> I have never seen this show, but could I please ask people to not put what has happened in a show (or a sporting event) in their title? Some people record shows to watch later, and if I had recorded this to watch later the title would have spoiled it for us.
> 
> Not a super big thing just maybe next time......


I understand your concern- but anyone who records a show this popular to watch later- would need to avoid the tv and all social media and any internet site if they didn't want a spoiler- 
I have a problem with people expecting everyone in cyberspace to not discuss a entertainment show for a week or 2 weeks until they have the convenience of watching it- 
I get it- I watch almost all my shows at least a week later- except TWD- It is the only show I watch when it is actually on....


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the sick boy and the pig are connected. I just hope that boy doesn't kill too many people before the find him. 

I thought they all looked pretty good and hadn't changed much since the show started, but I caught some of the first season when they were doing the marathon before Sunday, and wow, they have definitely changed from the first season! Everyone was just so clean and pretty then. 

I love Daryl. Not crazy about his hair, but I just love how cool and collected, but still sweet. 

Hershel was a vet, and the comment about the anatomy being "close enough" for humans was spot on. In fact, for our (animal science) anatomy and physiology classes in college, we used human anatomy books. Not sure why Hershel couldn't save Violet, but perhaps there wasn't anything that could be done? After all, animals still die in our normal non-zombie world. 

I really love the show but I feel a little sad that they have so many other people living there now. They're not "our" people. LOL! 



And wasn't it a deer trapped in the woods, not a boar? I would have sworn it was a deer that that lady went after.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Becka03 said:


> I understand your concern- but anyone who records a show this popular to watch later- would need to avoid the tv and all social media and any internet site if they didn't want a spoiler-
> I have a problem with people expecting everyone in cyberspace to not discuss a entertainment show for a week or 2 weeks until they have the convenience of watching it-
> I get it- I watch almost all my shows at least a week later- except TWD- It is the only show I watch when it is actually on....


Since I don't have cable, I have to watch my shows at least an hour later than when they air. So, I just avoid any social media if I don't want to see spoilers. Spoilers aren't that big a deal to me. The Breaking Bad show finale was the worst. My news feed was blowing up over that one


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Becka03 said: "I have a problem with people expecting everyone in cyberspace to not discuss a entertainment show for a week or 2 weeks until they have the convenience of watching it-"

I didn't say I thought you all shouldn't discuss it, I only asked it not be put in the title. 

I do avoid "social media" of all other types, especially for college basketball games, yes I actually put my hand up onto the screen when checking my email, etc. if I don't want to see an outcome. I just didn't expect to see it here I guess. It's pretty hard to not see a title here, you can't unring that bell.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

My immediate reaction to the kid falling ill at the end of the show was that it was a pandemic influenza strain, carried to them by Violet. The rapid death and coughing up blood was typical of the "cytokine storm" immune over-response that's an important possibility, to go from the 1918 pandemic analyses. If the writers follow those reports of how things went in real life, maybe half of people exposed will for no apparent reason not get sick at all. Others will just have a bad day and recover, but if it's supposed to be a H5N1 or H7N9 sort of outbreak, they could have 10%-25% of everyone in their compound dying then zombifying. 



> And your friends they all come crawling
> Slap you on the back and say:
> "Please!"
> "Please!"Trying to make some sense of it all
> ...



​


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

rkintn said:


> Since I don't have cable, I have to watch my shows at least an hour later than when they air. So, I just avoid any social media if I don't want to see spoilers. Spoilers aren't that big a deal to me. The Breaking Bad show finale was the worst. My news feed was blowing up over that one



I actually started watching Breaking Bad because of all the social media and news about it gearing up to end! LOL= in the last month well- maybe month and a half I have been watching it on Netflix- now I just have to wait for the last half of season 5 to be uploaded...


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Becka03 said:


> I actually started watching Breaking Bad because of all the social media and news about it gearing up to end! LOL= in the last month well- maybe month and a half I have been watching it on Netflix- now I just have to wait for the last half of season 5 to be uploaded...


I watch my shows via www.cokeandpopcorn.ch I've never had any problems with it and have watched stuff there for at least a couple of years. It's how keep up with everything from The Walking Dead to Sons of Anarchy


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

I suspect we'll be seeing more walkers with bloody eyes in the coming episodes...


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Violet, kid and boar in the woods...definitely connected. My other hmmmmm moment...that one zombie (with the extremely yellow eyes) that Rick kept looking at through the fence (at the beginning while hoeing and at the end before seeing Violet), what exactly was it about that ONE zombie that got Rick to staring?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

First of all I have to say I've never watched the show, Ever, and nobody around here talks about watching it either.

Just by reading what you all are saying about the bodies along the fence, and trapping wild boars - couldn't the pigs be cleaning them up? After all pigs will eat anything.

And what about mosquito bites transferring the virus?

LOL something else to think about.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Sanza said:


> First of all I have to say I've never watched the show, Ever, and nobody around here talks about watching it either.
> 
> Just by reading what you all are saying about the bodies along the fence, and trapping wild boars - couldn't the pigs be cleaning them up? After all pigs will eat anything.
> 
> ...


The pigs in the compound are kept far away from the fence and the walkers. But the mosquito bite theory is a viable one. We'll find out more tonight


----------



## dmelzo (Oct 5, 2013)

I like the mosquito theory.. Hadn't thought of that one. Since Breaking Bad is over I'm glad the Dead are back. Every Monday on the radio they discuss what happened on the show the night before. They do give a spoiler alert. So everyone that records to watch later should expect it to be discussed. I don't want Daryl to have a thing with what's her name. She just looks too old for him. Not saying old is bad, I am old, but not for Daryl.. And I never thought about the dead zombie piles... Thank you for the things to think about!!

Sent from my LG-C800 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

We were thinking about the piles of bodies as well. I think Rick said something about getting the walkers around to the other side so that they could take care of the pile.


----------



## dmelzo (Oct 5, 2013)

Guess I missed that!!

Sent from my LG-C800 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'm in agreement that the pig's death is going to be tied to some plague or something. However, one thing that should be considered as far as survival is concerned is the concept of natural selection. 

On the show, they have Herschel, a veterinarian. However, they don't have unlimited medical supplies. Do you run the risk of using supplies on an animal that could save the life of a human down the road?

Most animals get illnesses of some sort. It is the ones that don't succumb to disease that are valuable post-shtf because they might have a natural resistance. These are the animals that you want to breed to perpetuate that resistance.

If I have a sick chicken, I don't put a whole lot of effort into curing it. I will isolate it to prevent the spread of disease.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

secretcreek said:


> My question is: With all the stickin' of walkers through the fence on a daily basis, and there's always more walkers to step up to the fence ( mention was made of more and more walkers all the time)... How do they go out and clean up the fenceline pile up - which is not shown or addressed.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing this last episode, 'pretty soon the walkers will be able to climb the pile of dead walkers and walk right over the top of the fence'


----------



## SupermansBabe (Aug 29, 2013)

There have been episodes that showed them cannibalizing other walkers. Would still leave a pile of bones though.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Another issue with the show.:grin:

The total lack of using fire on the walkers.
Even though they could/would survive,crispy walkers would have much greater difficulty getting you.

Or actually preparing the prison defenses-you know,maybe digging a moat(effectively making the fence taller/harder to reach),placing more of the spiked barricades around the perimeter to funnel the walkers into certain areas,using heavy equipment to clear the fencelines of walkers....

But it IS a TV show based upon a comic.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

They have used fire on walkers. But the walkers continue to wander about, so you in essence are creating a self-guided torch that can set anything else on fire. So when they've burned walkers, it's usually in a contained area or where it's a last ditch effort.

The comic is actually probably more well thought out, from what my friends have told me.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dig a pit,funnel walkers into pit,spray diesel over walkers,set ablaze.

Repeat as needed.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Homesteader said:


> I have never seen this show, but could I please ask people to not put what has happened in a show (or a sporting event) in their title? Some people record shows to watch later, and if I had recorded this to watch later the title would have spoiled it for us.
> 
> Not a super big thing just maybe next time......


The title of this thread is not a spoiler at all. No ever one heard of Violet the pig until this episode


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm curious to see if the microbio mix-up in the latest episode was intentional or not. We'll see how it plays out in the coming episodes.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I finally caught up today. This season is gory for sure!!

I'm wondering about the two burned bodies at the end of the last episode?

Also are we agreed that the little girl who was naming the walkers is the one who is feeding them mice?


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I think the girl is the one feeding walkers rats.

I'm wondering if that female burned body really is the person we think it is. They made a POINT of showing that bracelet on it's wrist, which normally tells me it's a blatant red herring. A bracelet can be taken off and put on someone else, it's not permanent ID, after all. Perhaps she is a traitor?

Why do they let all those walkers pile up on the fence? Why not go out multiple times a day to kill them off? They have like... 40 people? If even 20 of them are capable of stabbing walkers through the fence, they could lure them down the fenceline to avoid creating giant piles in the most "popular" areas, then stab them in the head. Allowing crowds of them to build up is stupid. Why aren't any other people helping clear the fencelines and tend crops? That little garden should be huge. Even kids can pull weeds.

I would definitely be sleeping in the guard towers. No sleeping inside for me! The scenes of a walker/kid staggering around the dark quiet building... *shudders* Nope nope nope... nope.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Wolfy-hound said:


> I would definitely be sleeping in the guard towers. No sleeping inside for me! The scenes of a walker/kid staggering around the dark quiet building... *shudders* Nope nope nope... nope.


:hysterical: 
'Nope nope nope... nope.'
Hahhahaaaa


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not so certain it's the girl feeding the rats to the walkers. I don't see her going out at night alone, to feed the walkers. Even if she had named one.

I cried when Rick sacrificed the pigs to the walkers.

Daryl still needs to do something with his hair, at times it looked like a wig.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Now you've all got me curious. What day is this show on and what channel?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Its on AMC - Sunday nights
First season (at least) is on Netflix


----------



## dmelzo (Oct 5, 2013)

I think maybe all but last season is on Netflix. That's how I got started. Love this show.

I think it might be the girl feeding the rats to the walkers also. Like her little sister said "she's not right" guess we will find out.

Sent from my LG-C800 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I thought that the little girl might be feeding the walkers, but then thought that it seemed a bit too EASY. I am wondering about the new black guy (not Tyreese). He is the one that had the liquor shelf fall on him in the store. He is quite odd and I can't quite figure him out.

I think we're going to see a lot more people with mental disorders as the show goes on...


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

This last episode was a pretty gory one. I really didn't think about it being the girl till seeing her so upset over nick being killed. I think that's what she named him.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Sanza said:


> Now you've all got me curious. What day is this show on and what channel?


You've got to watch it from the beginning. There's a lot of back story you won't get, unless you do. The first season wasn't long, 8 episodes, maybe? Don't remember, but I watched it in one day.

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

TheMartianChick said:


> I thought that the little girl might be feeding the walkers, but then thought that it seemed a bit too EASY. I am wondering about the new black guy (not Tyreese). He is the one that had the liquor shelf fall on him in the store. He is quite odd and I can't quite figure him out.
> 
> I think we're going to see a lot more people with mental disorders as the show goes on...


I agree, too easy to blame the girl. There were way more people in D block than I was aware. We might not have even been introduced to the feeder yet.

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

No need to sleep in the tower, just give everyone a short length of chain w/a carabiner to lock their door at night.
Yeah they should take a bulldozer or similar to the walkers. And yes they need to reinforce the fence line. And while they're at it they need to push back the tree line in increments until they hit 1000 yards of open ground which can become crop land. All of that should have 6' field fencing every 100 yards with gates wide enough for a tractor and an 8' deep by 4' wide trench and a drawbridge at every gate. And they can use all that lumber to repair facilities and build hardened defensive positions. While they're at it they need to send someone to ATL to see if any of those vatos survived and maybe bring them in.


----------

